

Ask HN: Authenticate, signup, store user without a server? - notastartup

I&#x27;ve begun fooling around with a Parse.User() from Parse.com<p>It got me thinking, Amazon AWS has a Javascript SDK right that lets you use AWS directly from the browser...http:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.aws.amazon.com&#x2F;AWSJavaScriptSDK&#x2F;guide&#x2F;index.html<p>How do you go about doing the same thing Parse is seemingly doing? Basically, capture email and password from a form and send it directly to Amazon?<p>It was really complicated seemed like I can only let user&#x27;s login via Google, Amazon or Facebook. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.aws.amazon.com&#x2F;STS&#x2F;latest&#x2F;UsingSTS&#x2F;CreatingWIF.html<p>What about supporting basic username&#x2F;password combo without the need to go through a 3rd party authentication?<p>Also, what would you use to store the user data? Amazon S3? DynamoDB? SimpleDB?<p>Super lost as to how I can get this started. Basically, I want to host the static portions like html, css, javascript on S3 and handle the user authentication and interacting with storage via Amazon Javascript SDK.<p>Eventually I&#x27;d need to support Stripe as well. but I don&#x27;t want to host it on my own server, it should be on Amazon or something.<p>Parse also seems to have something like this 
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;parse.com&#x2F;docs&#x2F;js&#x2F;symbols&#x2F;Stripe.Customers.html
======
earless1
I may be wrong but my understanding of this is that you will probably need at
least a tiny server if you plan to securely create tokens for clients to
communicate with AWS and other services without revealing your main set of
credentials.

